# Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Another brief review from the archive. I smoked this back on Sept 24 2012 in my dedicated aro cob. 

This is one of the aros in my top 5. It has a very sweet smelling pouch note. This carries through to the taste after lighting. Really pleasing and incredibly smooth smoke. Lots of billowy tasty smoke. I picked out notes of caramel, and some of apple pie. As with some aros, there is a bit of a chemical aftertaste. 

The wife loves the room note. 

Like I said, definitely in my top 5 aros. I will definitely re-order.


----------

